# MILANO e dintorni



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

Fedifraghi e Fedifraghe 

Traditori e Traditrici

Traditi e Tradite
 [MENTION=4050]all[/MENTION] di Milano e Limitrofi ... a Voi lo spazio del Libero Cazzeggio ...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Non sono di Milano. 
Porcaccia miseria.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Fedifraghi e Fedifraghe
> 
> Traditori e Traditrici
> 
> ...


E quelli delle altre regioni?iange:


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono di Milano.
> Porcaccia miseria.


Allora secondo il regolamento della PEDERSOLI SRL sei costretta a svelare età sesso e città. ...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Allora secondo il regolamento della PEDERSOLI SRL sei costretta a svelare età sesso e città. ...


Donna (ex uomo), 52 anni, Roccacannuccia.


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Donna (ex uomo), 52 anni, Roccacannuccia.


hai fatto ZAC ???


----------



## Paolo78mi (15 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quelli delle altre regioni?iange:


che indichino la regione....
eheheheheheheheheheheheh

qua tutti in ANONIMATO ? 
poi si scopri esser tutti i miei vicini di casa ?


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> hai fatto ZAC ???


Sì.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Donna (ex uomo), 52 anni, Roccacannuccia.


52 ??? ammazza se li porti bene !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> 52 ??? ammazza se li porti bene !!! :rotfl:




È il testosterone!!!


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> che indichino la regione....
> eheheheheheheheheheheheh
> 
> qua tutti in ANONIMATO ?
> poi si scopri esser tutti i miei vicini di casa ?


Sono il tuo vicino del piano di sotto. Smettila di usare lo sciacquone a notte fonda quando torni a casa se no lo dico all'amministratore di condominio. Ciaooooooo(ne).


----------



## Paolo78mi (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono il tuo vicino del piano di sotto. Smettila di usare lo sciacquone a notte fonda quando torni a casa se no lo dico all'amministratore di condominio. Ciaooooooo(ne).


Ma se già ci stiamo sui coglioni io e te (inquilino del piano di sotto) ahahahah
Ti do un consiglio : bombata di più la tu moglie !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Fedifraghi e Fedifraghe
> 
> Traditori e Traditrici
> 
> ...


siete impegnatissimi a Milano :carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (16 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siete impegnatissimi a Milano :carneval:


Dicono sia LEGNANO la capitale Italiana del TRADIMENTO.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Dicono sia LEGNANO la capitale Italiana del TRADIMENTO.....


Lo spadone alzato di Alberto da Giussano è un forte afrodisiaco.


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2016)

Ma l'avatar, quello bello dei boxer, dove è finito?


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'avatar, quello bello dei boxer, dove è finito?


Intenditrice... :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Intenditrice... :rotfl:



Embè... sentirsi bene nei propri panni è importante..... :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo spadone alzato di Alberto da Giussano è un forte afrodisiaco.


Aggiungerei pure evocativo...


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aggiungerei pure evocativo...


Sfacciata! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sfacciata! :rotfl:


Mai stata a Legnano, sono andata a vedere sto Alberto da Giussano su Google e la statua mi ha piacevolmente colpita.
Ha un che di fortemente erotico.
Sono purtroppo abituata al Nettuno bolognese, che di fortemente erotica ha solo la prospettiva, poi al dunque è moscio e floscio e piccolo.
Sono cose che turbano.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai stata a Legnano, sono andata a vedere sto Alberto da Giussano su Google e la statua mi ha piacevolmente colpita.
> Ha un che di fortemente erotico.
> Sono purtroppo abituata al Nettuno bolognese, che di fortemente erotica ha solo la prospettiva, poi al dunque è moscio e floscio e piccolo.
> Sono cose che turbano.


La piazza in cui si trova è bella però. Non credevo..
Vabbè che di bologna conosco solo la stazione.


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> La piazza in cui si trova è bella però. Non credevo..
> Vabbè che di bologna conosco solo la stazione.


La storia della prospettiva fatta a sfregio del convento di suore che stavano dove ora c'è un Mc Donald's è una di quelle che uso per sfoggiare cultura e per acchiappare...


----------



## Ross (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La storia della prospettiva fatta a sfregio del convento di suore che stavano dove ora c'è un Mc Donald's è una di quelle che uso per sfoggiare cultura e per acchiappare...


...se chiedo spiegazioni circa questa storia della prospettiva mi sprucidi malamente o in modo garbato fai acchiappo col sottoscritto?


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La storia della prospettiva fatta a sfregio del convento di suore che stavano dove ora c'è un Mc Donald's è una di quelle che uso per sfoggiare cultura e per acchiappare...


E funziona?
Io, a parte due under 20 davanti al colosseo e qualche vecchietta troppo tirchia per caparsi una guida, mai combinato nulla.


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E funziona?
> Io, a parte due under 20 davanti al colosseo e qualche vecchietta troppo tirchia per caparsi una guida, mai combinato nulla.


Quando qualcuno si degnerà di venire a Bologna e quando potrò far sfoggio di CULtura ti farò sapere...


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> ...se chiedo spiegazioni circa questa storia della prospettiva mi sprucidi malamente o in modo garbato fai acchiappo col sottoscritto?


Io sono sempre garbatissima,ma le spiegazioni solo in loco.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando qualcuno si degnerà di venire a Bologna e quando potrò far sfoggio di CULtura ti farò sapere...


Ufff... ma sfoggia con me!
Quella cosa sull'estasi di santa teresa condisce ancora i miei sogni più torbidi.


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ufff... ma sfoggia con me!
> Quella cosa sull'estasi di santa teresa condisce ancora i miei sogni più torbidi.



Ok...
In pratica la statua del Nettuno in principio avrebbe dovuto avere notevoli attributi, ma ovviamente alla chiesa (fu commissionata dal cardinal Borromeo) non andò bene. 
Allora lo scultore (il Giambologna) la studiò in modo da darne almeno una prospettiva "vigorosa".
Noi bolognesi ci divertiamo appunto a far vedere a chi viene da fuori il Nettuno da un punto specifico della piazza, direttamente da quella che si chiama "mattonella della vergogna".
In pratica arrivando alle spalle della statua e mettendosi in questo punto si può vedere il pollice della mano sinistra che per prospettiva sembra un pene eretto. 
Sempre se non sbaglio fu fatto anche appositamente perché proprio lì c'era un convento di suore e ci si divertiva con poco a quanto pare...


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...
> In pratica la statua del Nettuno in principio avrebbe dovuto avere notevoli attributi, ma ovviamente alla chiesa (fu commissionata dal cardinal Borromeo) non andò bene.
> Allora lo scultore (il Giambologna) la studiò in modo da darne almeno una prospettiva "vigorosa".
> Noi bolognesi ci divertiamo appunto a far vedere a chi viene da fuori il Nettuno da un punto specifico della piazza, direttamente da quella che si chiama "mattonella della vergogna".
> ...


Ecco. Ora posso finire la mia giornata felice :inlove:


----------



## Ross (17 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...
> In pratica la statua del Nettuno in principio avrebbe dovuto avere notevoli attributi, ma ovviamente alla chiesa (fu commissionata dal cardinal Borromeo) non andò bene.
> Allora lo scultore (il Giambologna) la studiò in modo da darne almeno una prospettiva "vigorosa".
> Noi bolognesi ci divertiamo appunto a far vedere a chi viene da fuori il Nettuno da un punto specifico della piazza, direttamente da quella che si chiama "mattonella della vergogna".
> ...


La cosa della "mattonella della vergongna" è proprio bella! :up:


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La cosa della "mattonella della vergongna" è proprio bella! :up:


E' quella più scura ovviamente...


----------



## Paolo78mi (18 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'avatar, quello bello dei boxer, dove è finito?


L'ho dovuto cambiare... non mi prendevano sul serio ....
Era una mia foto di qualche anno fa... in un momento di solitudine ehehehehehh
L'ho cambiato ed ho messo una foto di [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Andreja Pejić 
[/COLOR]Un modello ora diventata modella, un tipo che sfilava sia in abiti maschili che femminili... un'androgino mica da ridere....
Ora ho ricambiato e messo qualcosa di FORTE.. il pensiero di una mia EX scritto col rossetto sulla mia gamba Sx, con dedica e firma della fedifraga.

Vecchi ricordi .. ma sempre piacevoli....
questo avatar durerà poco... 
giusto il tempo di riaprire il sito in ufficio davanti ai miei colleghi.... ehehehehehe
:up:


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lo spadone alzato di Alberto da Giussano è un forte afrodisiaco.


#presidentforpresident

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> L'ho dovuto cambiare... non mi prendevano sul serio ....
> Era una mia foto di qualche anno fa... in un momento di solitudine ehehehehehh
> L'ho cambiato ed ho messo una foto di [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Andreja Pejić
> [/COLOR]Un modello ora diventata modella, un tipo che sfilava sia in abiti maschili che femminili... un'androgino mica da ridere....
> ...



UNA GAMBA?  Sembra un pancione.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> L'ho dovuto cambiare... non mi prendevano sul serio ....
> Era una mia foto di qualche anno fa... in un momento di solitudine ehehehehehh
> L'ho cambiato ed ho messo una foto di [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Andreja Pejić
> [/COLOR]Un modello ora diventata modella, un tipo che sfilava sia in abiti maschili che femminili... un'androgino mica da ridere....
> ...


Ma che c'è scritto, TROTtolino amoroso?


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma che c'è scritto, TROTtolino amoroso?


c'è scritto TROIO xx ERIN

TROIO = sono io (secondo il pensiero della mia ex)
xx =bacini 
ERIN = la lei fedifraga (ovvero il suo NIK sul sito di scambisti, il suo primo NIK, poi VesperLind, poi ha chiuso)

:mexican:


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> c'è scritto TROIO xx ERIN
> 
> TROIO = sono io (secondo il pensiero della mia ex)
> xx =bacini
> ...


Brividi in tutto il corpo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brividi in tutto il corpo.


L'unico ormone presente nel mio corpo si è suicidato dopo aver visto l'avatart
Gli altri si erano ammazzati tra di loro alla visione del primo avatar


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico ormone presente nel mio corpo si è suicidato dopo aver visto l'avatart
> Gli altri si erano ammazzati tra di loro alla visione del primo avatar



:rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brividi in tutto il corpo.


ahahahahah

la ragazza ha origini inglesi e così .. faceva un mix fra maschile e femminile...
in effetti TROIO non esiste per noi ... !!! 
T
R
O
I
O
:incazzato:


----------



## Foglia (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico ormone presente nel mio corpo si è suicidato dopo aver visto l'avatart
> Gli altri si erano ammazzati tra di loro alla visione del primo avatar


Ma noooooooooo! Ma perchééééééééé?????  :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> la ragazza ha origini inglesi e così .. faceva un mix fra maschile e femminile...
> in effetti TROIO non esiste per noi ... !!!
> ...


Sì, ma io sto aspettando il prossimo avatar! :carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico ormone presente nel mio corpo si è suicidato dopo aver visto l'avatart
> Gli altri si erano ammazzati tra di loro alla visione del primo avatar


eheheheheheh
Perlomeno siete SIMPATICHE


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> c'è scritto TROIO xx ERIN
> 
> TROIO = sono io (secondo il pensiero della mia ex)
> xx =bacini
> ...


Il Troio lo leggevo sempre sul Vernacoliere.


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> la ragazza ha origini inglesi e così .. faceva un mix fra maschile e femminile...
> in effetti TROIO non esiste per noi ... !!!
> ...


Antonio, l'unico, l'originale, il troio...

[video=youtube;iROH6MRFgac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iROH6MRFgac[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

*Ragazzi non si scherza coi sentimenti*

IL TROIO.
L'unico, l'originale. Quello del Vernacoliere
https://www.facebook.com/Iltroioofficialpage
non scherziamo...
secondo me la pupa era di Livorno...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> IL TROIO.
> L'unico, l'originale. Quello del Vernacoliere
> https://www.facebook.com/Iltroioofficialpage
> non scherziamo...
> ...


Figlia di padre pisano, col Vernacoliere ci sono nata.
Ma mi era venuta in mente quella canzone imbecille...


----------



## TradiAdmin (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> la ragazza ha origini inglesi e così .. faceva un mix fra maschile e femminile...
> in effetti TROIO non esiste per noi ... !!!
> ...


se puoi, cambialo, per favore.


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> se puoi, cambialo, per favore.


Fatto !
:yoga:


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

*Avete mai pensato di riunirvi per un'Aperitivo conoscitivo ...*

Avete mai pensato di riunirvi per un'Aperitivo conoscitivo ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato di riunirvi per un'Aperitivo conoscitivo ...


Bell'idea. 
Fantastica, I miss you.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bell'idea.
> Fantastica, I miss you.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non ho resistito


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bell'idea.
> Fantastica, I miss you.


e dare un volto a tutti sti avatar cosi pittoreschi ?
(magari è presto ... bisognerebbe conoscersi meglio)
:sonar:


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> e dare un volto a tutti sti avatar cosi pittoreschi ?
> (magari è presto ... bisognerebbe conoscersi meglio)
> :sonar:


Sei arrivato dopo la puzza mi sa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> e dare un volto a tutti sti avatar cosi pittoreschi ?
> (magari è presto ... bisognerebbe conoscersi meglio)
> :sonar:


A Milano si svolgono periodicamente cene, ma tranquille e non scoperecce, almeno così dicevano. Io personalmente sono timido e non ho mai partecipato. Se ti comporti bene, secondo me ti invitano.


----------



## Ross (19 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei arrivato dopo la puzza mi sa.


Pensavo ne facesse parte...ho le idee un pò confuse evidentemente.


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11942
> 
> Non ho resistito


è un SI... il tuo ???


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A Milano si svolgono periodicamente cene, ma tranquille e non scoperecce, almeno così dicevano. Io personalmente sono timido e non ho mai partecipato. Se ti comporti bene, secondo me ti invitano.


Che bello.....

Bè logico che cerco una cena tranquilla, quelle scoperecce le faccio già di per me...

Sei timido ? Anch'io... sulla punta delle orecchie tutti i 29 di febbraio !!!

ahahahahahahhahah


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Che bello.....
> 
> Bè logico che cerco una cena tranquilla, quelle scoperecce le faccio già di per me...
> 
> ...


Qui fanno solo cene scoperecce, il prosieguo è un orgia

Ma devi far parte del giro

Alla ultima che ci sono andato non mi hanno fatto trombare e mi hanno lasciato li . con la scusa che ero un nuovo iscritto

Non ho ancora capito chi ha deciso di lasciarmi fuori, ma ci sono delle merde qui dentro, fidati


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è un SI... il tuo ???


Si sul fatto che le cene ci sono state
L'ippopotamo è una cosa lunga da spiegare
Niente di che


----------

